# I've about had enough of my therapist...



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had a great morning...got up at 7:30, went running, felt great...then went to see Sorceress (aka, my therapist who I nicknamed that)...feel like POOP now.

She doesn't understand me at all, and I feel totally subjugated by her.

She wants me to do bizarre **** that I told her doesn't work with me. She just tries to bully me though, insisting that I do her ****.

She gave me a ****ing ROCK and asked if it has given me insights...Uhhhhh no it's a ****ing rock! It's not magic!

She told me to buy a poster board and cut out photos and images of people and places and buildings that "speak" to my new job (she is focused on my getting a new job). She reads far too much into dreams. She says things that I find to be insulting to my intelligence and presumptive.

She talks over me, contradicts herself, and seems almost combative when I explain reservations I hold about her methods.

She doesn't understand my reactions at all either.. At one point she went on and on with some bull****, and said that she can tell I'm feeling better as she's saying this. The exact opposite was the case. I tried to tell her this, and then she seems defensive and deflects my comments away.

She rambles on and on and on, and I just don't get much chance to say ****.

I feel like I'm 5 years old around her, totally subjugated and not understood.

I'm not doing her ****ing poster, and I'm strongly considering cancelling all future appointments with her. I'm not getting any benefit from this anymore, and she's not giving me any useful advice or insight... She comes across as just some sort of kooky woman who's never read a single psychology book (one that isn't on Oprah's reading list).

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, I would have walked out ages ago. Right in the middle. Some people REALLY need to go back to school for this or quit entirely.

I'd say it's funny but I know how much it must be bothering you :hug


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

If she's making you feel like this, regardless of what she's doing, you should definitely stop seeing her. I've never heard of the rock technique. :lol 

I'm thinking of doing so with my psychiatrist. I'm just not sure how to go about it without it being really awkward. :con


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Go back and talk to her. Start the session by telling her that you need to discuss your therapy and the relationship with her. Don't just quit. It's part of learning social skills to have discussions like that. If you then still feel the same then tell her that you will quit.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Adam, 

It sounds like you are having a hard time with your therapist.

I think I understand what you are saying to a certain degree, though I don't competely understand it to a certain degree in some other way.

It could be that you are right that your therapist is what you have just said, or it could perhaps be you.

The "rock" might of been perhaps something symboling "earth," "nature," or perhaps "the ground" and in which you hold it, visualize it's energy as that symbol and use those associations (the potential insights) to your current dilemma or crisis whatever that have might been when she gave it (the rock) that time she did. 

The poster board collage is suppose to be used as some creative imagery technique in visualizing potentially want you want in a career with all the different aspects of it that wants to be in it. It's supposed when you have the visualization, you'll have the mindset of getting and attaining it as an affirmation and also with the affirmation a potential manifesting level, whether you want to believe in it or not, a law of attraction or "The Secret" working itself. 

Dreams are part of our subconscious and the collective unconscious and is a source of creativity and wisdom full of "archetype" material and "shadow elements." Exploration here can be very lengthy and can mean a whole bunch of things, all pertaining to the possible "direction" and "flow" of your life which are about "archetypes" and also potential "issues" you have with yourself which are "shadow elements." Any person who is trying any type of shadow work therapy (Gestalt, psychodynamic, psychoanalysis, Transactional Analysis) have issues of resisting or not wanting to acknowledge symptoms that are potentially really theres. So in regards to whatever she might have said to you, it might be true. When something happens like this, it's really ok to feel what you are feeling, but allow yourself to talk about those feelings too. Every feeling (positive or negative) it's suggested (in working on yourself) that you allow yourself to talk about it with your therapist. Remember when resistances and issues of any nature arises that's the sign of something that needs to be process and is something in whatever way is inhibiting you and manifesting as a symptom in your life. 

The other issues you also have with her, might or might not be her once again. 

I believe she might be an eclectic therapist and I know definitely she is using psychodynamic methods and as well as Jungian type of methods with you.

This type of therapy might or might not be your style.

Though for me, in looking at your situation of what you just said somewhat brief, is that the collage is very helpful. If you were to put passion in it and get into it of idealizing the people you work with, the environment, your skills, your talents, the setting, the benefits you want, the hours, etc., I really think that might help you find the ideal type of work and characteristics you desire completely or at most. 

And whether you want to agree with me or not, the theory of the shadow is that the issues you have with her of being controlling, not understanding, etc. could be her or most likely those symptoms are really about yourself. 

I too have been in therapy particularly psychodynamic and for me, I know I have had a lot of resistances that I have never acknowledged or faced initially. It took time not to resist them and allow myself to feel them, acknowledge, befriend, and process them with my therapists in order for it to heal. Once such aspects are heal, then no longer manifest themselves again in your life. Everytime you do shadow work, you pave and fill the cracks so that your life can be walking more smoothly without trips or falling. 

Anyway, those are my insights based on doing therapy myself and reading the literature on my own. And again, you can disregard or give no credulence to them if you want. But this is what I honestly feel what is going on.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I know what it's like to have a bully therapist.....sounds like the last one I went to. :rain And I don't wanna go back to her but I'd like to continue going to see someone while I can go for free, I just can't find anybody worth seeing around here :mum 

and as for the rock thing, I probably would have wanted to throw it at her and hit her in the head. she sounds strange...kinda sounds like SHE needs a therapist, worse than you do :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Giving you a rock rofl? If a therapist handed me a rock and told me to talk to it id walk out the door right then and there.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've fallen right into my subjugation schema in that I feel trapped with her. I think I'm going to cancel this entirely. In fact, I'll have to cancel the next session anyway since I have signed up for races on the weekends (same time as session) that will occupy my time in a way that is actually enjoyable.

She wants me to "shut off" my left brain. I joked that my right brain is often in a coma, but I also added that I've tried drawing... but nothing ever comes to motivate me to do anything with it. I don't think you can just hand someone paint and expect them to suddenly express all kinds of emotions that one didn't realize were there. That might work in Hollywood films, but real life isn't nearly as exciting or dramatic as that. I don't even have an iota of interest to scribble circles, let alone express an image of what I want to do with my life.

I don't see random photos of people and think, "Wow, I'd like to be their coworker." I don't see buildings and think, "I'd really like to work in a building structured like that." That just doesn't happen to me, and I think she almost prefers me to just make up stuff just to do the assignment...but, uh, that doesn't help if it isn't genuine. I could make up a collage that suggests I want to be an architect or software engineer, but that won't make me truly want to do those things.

I think it's demeaning to suggest that my problems can be summarized by my reaction to a rock. I have no feeling for a rock. I attribute no deeper meaning to a rock. It's a rock. (Yawn)

Furthermore, rather than listening to me, she insists on her methods even when they don't work. That is a fine display of stubbornness.

Now I just have to face the awkward scenario of escaping my subjugation...something I'm prone to avoiding.


----------

